# Medical Examination of visa subclass 190



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

After applying for visa under 190 subclass, when i can expect the medical examination???


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Rikki15, 

you have to arrange the examination with a panel clinic/doctor yourself . You can either wait until the CO is assigned and tells you to arrange your health examinations or you can go through that now so the results are ready when the CO is assigned - your choice! 

More information: Arranging a Health Examination

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
Just received my medical results in a sealed envelop telling me not to open but to give to DIAC. Has this happened to anyone before? They have given me no instructions as to where i should send it. Any ideas, i am currently onshore. Also I am so tempted to open it as it is about my health.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ashanti7311, 

don't open it! As far as I remember it's only the "backup" if your eHealth results are not showing up. You should keep it sealed and be ready to pass it on to DIAC if they request it. 

If you are curious you can request a duplicate of the result from the clinic directly. To quote from the Panel Doctors FAQ:



> *The applicant wants a copy of their file. Should I give it to them?*
> Upon request, you can provide an applicant with copies of any forms, diagnostic reports or test results without permission from the department.


Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi ashanti7311,
> 
> don't open it! As far as I remember it's only the "backup" if your eHealth results are not showing up. You should keep it sealed and be ready to pass it on to DIAC if they request it.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Monika, I will leave it alone.


----------

